# good metal wheels for g scale



## bobnfrances (Jan 2, 2015)

i am running lgb cars & most of them only have plastic wheels & i would like to know which metal wheels are a good compromise between quality & price.
Thanks


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would call these good http://rldhobbies.com/bac92421.aspx and i would call these better http://rldhobbies.com/usar2093.aspx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you want in a metal wheel?
There are metal wheels with rims and these are a light weight, (LGB and TrainLi)
There are heavy solid wheels (USA Trainsm NWSL, Gary Raymond Bachmann)
Then there is the Ball bearing versions plus deep flanges which track better.
Also cost, Bachmann is cast metal but cost the least.
Some are cheaper if you buy 10 pair at a time.

This is almost as bad as track power vs battery power HE HE HE


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think Dan's right--there are definitely as many opinions as large scalers 

I put new steel wheels on my two-axle LGB baggage car (the 35mm Piko wheels) and I'm pretty happy with them. I also have some of the Bachmann wheels on my NQ coaches, which are "OK". These definitely aren't the same quality as the Piko wheels, but since I needed 16 sets and didn't want to spend more than the cars cost, they're what I settled on 

Just be careful to order them from a place that states the wheel diameter on their site (or ask when you call)--large scale wheels come in all different sizes. You might order a set that isn't the right size if it's not explicitly stated--ask me how I know.

(Greg's site has a good deal of info on diameters, flange-depths, etc http://www.elmassian.com/trains/wheels-aamp-trucks)


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought a couple sets of the Kadee sintered metal wheels. Personally, I think these are great. 

The Kadees are much lighter than the machined solid brass/steel wheels (Aristo, USA, San Val)...but they seem to track very well. In fact, if your corners are wide, this may even allow you to pull more cars. The c.of g. will still be improved over plastic, yet the overall train weight will be reduced. 

As a bonus, the Kadees have much more detail, including raised lettering on the fronts and an option for ribbing on the backsides. 

So far, the sintered wheels are far superior to plastic in terms of looks, weight, sound, and rolling resistance.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you're interested in a bulk purchase, you might consider this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141526133227

I believe he has them in un-blackened as well. And ball-bearing ones:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141527467261


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can do better with Charles Ro/USA Trains wheels when buying 10 pairs at a time and if at the Big E at the end of the month, no shipping!!
USA Trains is a manufacturer and their store is Charles Ro in Malden, MA.
10 pair for 99.95.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great price Dan, didn't know about that.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/polished-metal-wheel-sets-2.aspx

We have these in black or plated. These are 4 axle sets.


----------

